# Bath time pictures! (Baby's first bath!)



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

The birds had a bath today and for the first time, the new baby went down and joined his/her parents. Snowy, Luna and the baby got down there first and competed with Bubbles for awhile...eventually everyone got a turn. For some reason Icky (fantail) didn't want a bath today and Isis was busy sitting on a plastic egg. 









A blur of Bubbles! Luna watches. 









Luna joins Bubbles while Koosh watches and the new baby (in back) checks things out.









Should I??









Snowy, Luna's mate, baby's dad, joins the party.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

The baby finally takes a dive!











Family bath time!









Bubbles takes off.

Eventually Rooster got a turn, but by then my battery was dead. She's so shy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for posting those adorable pictures!!

Sure is fun to watch bath time!! Water, water...EVERYWHERE! Wheeee!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and Squeaks, who slings water with the best of 'em!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those look like some happy birds there. My pigeons don't seam to want to take baths. I keep putting water in for them but no takers yet.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great sequence of pics! Pigeons are definitely social bathers. 

brian, it may take a while for your birds to feel relaxed enough to bathe. It sometimes helps if you make "pigeon-bathing" splashing noises with your hand in the water to encourage them. If you can just get one bathing, the others will follow suit. I put out the bath pan every other day for several hours. They won't bathe if it's very windy or if they see hawks in the area.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks terry, I have had them for three weeks now so maybe they just need time still. I do have a pair on eggs already though!


----------

